# Clock and AC buttons: Solder: I did search



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

I searched around and people mention about soldering the clock. My clock intermittently works and the AC buttons illumination I guess is connected to it?

People say to solder the clock or something? I took it apart and don't see any cracks. I retouched everything to make sure but it still ain't working.

Do I need to soldering anything in the AC Unit itself?


----------

